# Austin Fly Fishing Film Tour



## Laguna Freak (Nov 15, 2006)

I'm sitting in the balcony at the grand old Paramount Theater. Tonight the seats are filled by fly fishers. The show promises to be uniquely enriching and entertaining.


----------



## yesnos (Feb 3, 2011)

What?


----------



## Mason m (Aug 7, 2011)

It was awesome I won the big Tarpon painting!


----------



## Laguna Freak (Nov 15, 2006)

Mason m said:


> It was awesome I won the big Tarpon painting!


Cool painting! You were sitting two rows in front of me...


----------



## Cpt. Julio (Jun 14, 2006)

How about those guys in the Panga with a TX Tarpon on fly??


----------



## ^Skiff^ (Oct 6, 2011)

That was pretty cool so was " hit em again doc!"


----------



## Mason m (Aug 7, 2011)

^Skiff^ said:


> That was pretty cool so was " hit em again doc!"


That was very awesome brings tears to your eyes!


----------



## Coconut Groves (Nov 2, 2011)

Yep, it was a good show, but I think the Paramount is too small for it. It just gets too cramped inside. I hope it moves back to Alamo next year.

I had hoped to see more action from Scorpion Island and some tarpon action. The first movie about the brothers was good, but long.

Highlights were "Hit em again Doc" - especially where the guide pulls the fly back from Doc's rod and shoots it against the bank to hook a fish. The permit clip from Scorpion island was good too - that sums up permit fishing really well.


----------



## CArmstrong (Apr 3, 2013)

Cpt. Julio said:


> How about those guys in the Panga with a TX Tarpon on fly??


I went to the Houston show and there was no tx tarpon on fly.....do the films differ from city to city?


----------



## FTAC03 (Sep 12, 2007)

CArmstrong said:


> I went to the Houston show and there was no tx tarpon on fly.....do the films differ from city to city?


I was at Houston too and I missed it or it wasn't there. Next year Friday night at Houston is for the rowdy crowd. It wasn't to crowded but it was stuffy if you get my drift.... Still a great show I had a blast. - John West


----------



## marshstalker (Oct 20, 2012)

What stuffy are you referring to? Didn't seem too bad to me


----------

